# st joe kings



## Benny23 (Nov 21, 2009)

Was wondering when u start seeing kings in the river if any. Haven't kinged fished the river in over 12 yrs. Usually just wait till the steelies are in. Thanks. Good luck to all


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Well I can tell you they have begun to show on some rivers, very few. If they have not begun to show on the Joe, the earliest should begin to show anytime. Particularly with a rain and cooldown.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Kings on the Joe? Not in any numbers in the past 5+ years!!!


----------



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

are we getting close to getting some kings to run ?
what triggers them to head up ?


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

tator said:


> are we getting close to getting some kings to run ?
> what triggers them to head up ?


photoperiod, cooler water, and a good dose of rain generally kick things off


----------



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

o_mykiss said:


> photoperiod, cooler water, and a good dose of rain generally kick things off


thats good, where getting some rain and it's cooling off.
what is photoperiod ?


----------



## danimalt14 (Aug 30, 2012)

tator said:


> thats good, where getting some rain and it's cooling off.
> what is photoperiod ?


Digital photos--simple because no one develops film anymore..:16suspect


----------



## Gearhead (Jan 21, 2014)

tator said:


> what is photoperiod ?


The amount of daylight each day. As the number of minutes of daylight each day decrease as summer goes on, this can trigger spawning runs.

Not a scientific explanation, but close enough.....I'm sure others can add to this.


----------



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

Gearhead said:


> The amount of daylight each day. As the number of minutes of daylight each day decrease as summer goes on, this can trigger spawning runs.
> 
> Not a scientific explanation, but close enough.....I'm sure others can add to this.


oh yeah, i forgot about the daylight factor. that makes sense.
most animals make changes from that...

man, i'm ready. have all my gear just waiting for them.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

If you want kings just head up north. :lol:. If you want lots of kingless days fish the Joe. You might pop one all season on the main river :evilsmile.


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

Since the rain started today, we have seen a few more steelhead and some Chinook salmon moving through the Berrien Springs fish ladder. Higher flows and cooler weather should kick start their movement.


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

> If you want kings just head up north. :lol:. If you want lots of kingless days fish the Joe. You might pop one all season on the main river :evilsmile.


either you are the worst fishermen or you want people to stay off The JOE. I read post on here a ton and you never have anything helpful to say other than there are no fish in the St Joe River. I have only been here since 2003 and I have caught more different fish in this river than any other river in the country. Now I fish 3-4 times a week during the summer and 2-3 times in the winter/fall. Last year the Kings and the Steelhead were very plentiful. Benton Harbor drop-in to Carronde Park and Riverview Park to Pipestone Creek the fish are there you just have to know how to back troll with your boat and also no where the holes are in the river. I also drop-in at the Berrien County Sportsmen and catch them there too. 

This year I devided not to take my big boat on the lake and just fish the pier heads in the river and I have done incredible for Kings and Steelies............all the local Sheephead too LOL , but there are fish in the Joe. I also dock at Pier 1000 and this time of the year they are in the river but guess what you have to get out there and figure them out.....that is the 10million dollar question.


----------



## tator (Dec 11, 2012)

i agree with you. i was thinking the same thing 
we see what he's trying to do. 



lilsean95 said:


> either you are the worst fishermen or you want people to stay off The JOE. I read post on here a ton and you never have anything helpful to say other than there are no fish in the St Joe River. I have only been here since 2003 and I have caught more different fish in this river than any other river in the country. Now I fish 3-4 times a week during the summer and 2-3 times in the winter/fall. Last year the Kings and the Steelhead were very plentiful. Benton Harbor drop-in to Carronde Park and Riverview Park to Pipestone Creek the fish are there you just have to know how to back troll with your boat and also no where the holes are in the river. I also drop-in at the Berrien County Sportsmen and catch them there too.
> 
> This year I devided not to take my big boat on the lake and just fish the pier heads in the river and I have done incredible for Kings and Steelies............all the local Sheephead too LOL , but there are fish in the Joe. I also dock at Pier 1000 and this time of the year they are in the river but guess what you have to get out there and figure them out.....that is the 10million dollar question.


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Im glad I not the only one that noticed that.


----------



## jayson738 (Jul 4, 2013)

Going out tomorrow will post how we do.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I was at the dam all evening I seen one king landed between about 20 anglers..... I live 5 miles from Berrien and often times fish 7 days a week in the fall (mostly from shore). The last public record for king salmon passage of the Berrien Springs dam was 2,545 Chinooks in 2010. Let that sink in, the Joe is a large river. The mean average from 1992'-2010' is 4,804 fish. I am not saying you cant catch one. There are obviously kings around and probably always will be. It just does not get the numbers of fish any of the rivers north of it get. It pales in comparison.


----------



## Dirtybird25 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey Multi... do you like the king fishing in the Joe? 

Just playin'... but seriously, do you fish much of the river not wading under Berrien? That isn't meant as an insult, it's an honest question. I don't fish much for kings, so I am not even looking for them, but I am confident I could catch a king over the next couple weeks if I wanted to in the Joe system. If you know where to look, they aren't hard to find (cohos either for that matter).


----------



## danimalt14 (Aug 30, 2012)

jayson738 said:


> Going out tomorrow will post how we do.


The masses must like company.. or ego takes over... which is the most prevalent in your opinion...:SHOCKED:


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm so much cooler online 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Dirtybird25 said:


> Hey Multi... do you like the king fishing in the Joe?
> 
> Just playin'... but seriously, do you fish much of the river not wading under Berrien? That isn't meant as an insult, it's an honest question. I don't fish much for kings, so I am not even looking for them, but I am confident I could catch a king over the next couple weeks if I wanted to in the Joe system. If you know where to look, they aren't hard to find (cohos either for that matter).


I have a boat that I started playing around with the last season and this season (14' deep v' smokercraft tiller, if I pass anyone ill nod). I know most the river bellow Berrien to the lake (few spots in-between launches I've yet to explore). I also fish the large tribs (again from shore). I can catch cohos pretty easy on the Joe and tribs when they are staging or holeing up. When they are on the move (which they are now) I dont spend much time targeting them. Going to look in the lower end for some holding fish tomorrow first light, hit other rivers after that. Kzoo is on my list.


----------

